# Security Guard Requirements for Boston



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Good afternoon all,

I searched for the following question, but I don't seem to be having much luck finding the answer.

Do private security officers/guards have a requirements list they have to follow if working a special detail in Boston? The position is an unarmed one and is only for one day (if that makes any difference).

I've heard there are requirements, but I can't seem to find them. A friend who's on the forum suggested that I look here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

It's call "Rule 400" Boston Police, Rule number 400 for Special Officers. Doesnt sounds like it applies in your situation


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Gil said:


> It's call "Rule 400" Boston Police, Rule number 400 for Special Officers. Doesnt sounds like it applies in your situation


Thanks Gil - I appreciate it. :-D

sb


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

:85565:

Not being from Boston, I don't know where the exact wording of Boston Rule 400 can be found, however there is a couple of small snippets of info in the following threads.

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2398&highlight=rule+400

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8592&highlight=rule+400

See ya on the other side!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

LenS said:


> :85565:
> 
> Not being from Boston, I don't know where the exact wording of Boston Rule 400 can be found, however there is a couple of small snippets of info in the following threads.
> 
> ...


Thanks Len.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

If its just a basic one day contract security assignement, unarmed, I would say there would not be any "special rules" for you unless you're appointed as a Special Police Officer.


----------

